# Sticky  Physicians Alert Card - Print and put in your wallet!



## Admin

If you're hunting predators, this is probably a good thing to have. Print it out and keep it in your wallet. If you become ill, be sure to tell your doctor that you handle dead animals and show them this card.

There is a screenshot attached for viewing, but also a PDF which is much easier for printing. Just open it up, and hit print. Should come out just the right size.









View attachment predatortalk_alert_card.pdf
*<---- DOWNLOAD THIS FOR PRINTING!*


----------



## Big Dawg

Great idea for ALL hunters to have in their possession at all times of the year.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

suggestion on the card set-up if you could have several cards on one sheet of paper it could be printed, cut up, and passed out to family and friends with waste of paper. again just a suggestion


----------



## winterfunguy

Thank you for this, could be a real life saver. My good friend just got really sick after skinning a yote and was diagnosed with a blood born illness he contracted from the critter, cant remember which illness he had but this card is definately going in my wallet!!! Thanks for the great website!


----------



## TheCritterWhisperer

An excellent idea for ANYONE who works with animals of any species.
I carry a different version of it in my wallet and I'll post a copy of it but my wallet is out in the truck right now. It's printed on business card stock, got it from my ACO association.
First time I showed it to my MD he was shocked and surprised and wanted a copy of it to remind him in the future.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome TheCritterWhisperer to PT. I hope you live upto your name!!


----------



## TheCritterWhisperer

Thanks Mattuk.
Glad to be here.


----------



## Mattuk

Your welcome.


----------



## youngdon

Yes welcome to the forum CW. Please take a moment to introduce yourself in the "members cabin"


----------



## best defense

You could print them out on business cars stock and hand them out to your hunting friends.


----------



## imnohero

Great Card, and makes the perfect stocking stuffer too.


----------

